

Open Source Is Worth Your Time - tkellogg
http://info.timkellogg.me/blog/2012/04/22/why-open-source-is-worth-your-time/

======
TazeTSchnitzel
Preaching to the choir?

~~~
tkellogg
If you think that most HN readers contribute to open source regularly then
yes. I have a feeling though that many don't, despite appearances. Really I'd
like that blog post to be a gateway for devs to get involved. I'm from the
.NET community where there's way too little contribution. If you give to open
source projects, good for you! Now go and get your friends involved too.

~~~
catilac
I do not give back. This blog post is definitely helping to motivate me.

It's funny that I think I'm too bad at coding to give back, but a great way to
get a lot better is to just try.

I'm going to find something fun I want to work on and just do it already.

~~~
emmapersky
Fixing a bug or adding a feature to a huge open source project an be fairly
intimidating at first. I find it's the build systems, test styles, and so on
that get me stuck and often where I give up.

But the first time I received a software update and my name was in the release
notes as a feature contributor was quote exciting :)

------
sanxiyn
<http://openhatch.org/>

OpenHatch is a non-profit dedicated to matching prospective free software
contributors with communities.

------
Omnipresent
List is great. I would appreciate one for ruby projects.

~~~
tkellogg
Yeah a directory would be great.there's so many projects that do great work
but need help. Maybe there should be an app for that :)

